# Need help trimming down the VPS kernel config



## pentago (Jul 10, 2014)

HI, this is my current KVM VPS kernel configuration for a small, basic web server (Apache, PHP-FPM, MariaDB) and I'm looking into trimming it even more if possible (_removing stuff unnecessary for this purpose_) (_just to see how far it can go and for fun_).

KERNCONF

Thanks!




edit:
updated KERNCONF url.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2014)

You  can remove these:

```
# Used for booting off a RAM disk:
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device

# Not needed if there's no SCSI controller
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI

# Not needed, only useful for debugging
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	DDB_CTF			# Kernel ELF linker loads CTF data

# May be needed for OpenVPN but can easily be loaded as module
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.

# Not needed if you don't use a RAM disk
device		md		# Memory "disks"

# Only needed to tunnel IPv6 
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
```


----------



## pentago (Jul 10, 2014)

Good stuff @SirDice!

How about ACPI? Is it needed?


----------



## pentago (Jul 10, 2014)

Currently I'm testing 
	
	



```
NO_MODULES=1
```
 in make.conf. Kernel gets built into 1 files, it works and is awesome. I'm thinking that it may not be such a good practice after all and would like to have kernel built in the standard way, with modules, but just those I need. I find using WITHOUT_MODULES and MODULES_OVERRIDE a bit cumbersome task as I don't really want to go through the list of modules in LINT and specify each one of them to build or exclude.

Is there a way to build kernel and just modules as per kernel configuration file above and no other ones?


----------

